# Nutrition for early morning rides



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

The only time I have to train is first thing, usually around 5:30am. I roll out of bed and onto the bike, basically. This means I'm riding on a fast (even though I may not be going very fast) and for my weekday rides of about an hour that's not a problem. But, I'm now doing longer rides on weekends (2-3 hours) and want to make sure that I'm getting enough fuel in. 

Catch is, I'm also trying to lose some weight, so I don't want to over do it. 

Should I start eating as soon as I hit the bike to get some calories in my system? Any suggestions?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

2-3 hours is your long ride? Eating on the bike will not help you much at all, aside from not being very hungry when you're done. You will need 2-3 just to digest what you eat on the bike and have it be useful to you, so as soon as it's useful your ride is over.

What's best is doing the impossible for me, eating the second you roll out of bed, and not much either. Again, this food isn't going to help you that much but it'll keep you from getting hungry at least out there. 

You're running on stores from the previous day, no doubt. So just be sure to carb up the previous day and you should be in great shape. I eat carbs right up until bedtime and I'm ready to go when I wake up.

Make sure to drink a quart of water before you get out there and just focus on the nutrition of the previous day.1


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, no need to knock my riding schedule. I'm still a noob. This is my first full riding season and first year I'm trying to race. 

I've found that if I eat after 8pm I get fat, but will give that a go. Hopefully the ride will burn it all off. Last time I did an early 3 hour ride I bonked hard on a climb about half way through. Bad ammonia smell the next day and it's taken me nearly the full week to recover. 

Thanks.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

No more than one cup of coffee pre-ride.

Oatmeal with dates or raisins. 

Banana

1/2 of a bagel

That should be enough to fuel the fire for a long ride.

While you're on the bike, a non-sugary, low calorie sports drink can be enjoyed along with water. I don't eat on the bike. It's too hard.

It's OK to stop and take a break and enjoy a protein bar, then continue your journey.

Post ride, eggs and toast with a good glass of OJ.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is something I have played with over the years... So, this is my anectodal, n=1 .02:
Don't go empty! Go liquid. I have moved to mostly after work over the years to solve this, but in the morning, try an easy to get and keep down shake of sorts. I did protein supplement mixed with coconut water (I do this post work out too) so you get some electrolytes, carbs and protein. I know it's far from ideal, but it will stay down for me, even on really demanding days. As for the weight loss aspect, you can find a drink that adds very little in calories... Best thing for weight loss is to keep a very accurate journal of everything you eat and drink. You don't have to do it for the rest of your life, but for a couple months, starting now... That is the only way you will get a handle on the relationship between input and output. Just focus on the macro-nutrients for now, or just keep protein and calories. Add them up at the end of every day. Aim for a protein and calorie count range based on your goals, say 1.3- 1.5g protein per pound of body weight and maybe 2K calories? 5 a day and eat a rainbow are useful little tips too.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. If your dieting and losing weight, your glycogen stores will be low and you can easily bonk after a couple of hours. The rule is to lose weight off the bike, not on the bike. In my experience, start with 100 cal and add another 100 cal every 1/2 hr or so, assuming you're going pretty hard. Sports drink, a banana, fig newtons, gels, all work well for me.

When I'm not dieting and relatively well fed, I can go 2-3 hours without any calories.

IMO, losing weight while training productively is a difficult balance to maintain.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

Really great feedback, all. Appreciate it!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

In general I believe it works best to lose weight in the kitchen and gain fitness on the bike. Nothing worse than not having enough fuel on the bike and wasting your time barely pedaling. The hard part is staying disciplined post ride and not over eating. 

I this particular situation I eat a banana and have a cup of joe and roll. If it's 3 hours I take another banana some fig bars and maybe some raisins etc...If it's closer to 2 hours I take another banana. 

Good luck!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

BobDobalina said:


> Hey, no need to knock my riding schedule. I'm still a noob. This is my first full riding season and first year I'm trying to race.


I'm not knocking anything man, no worries. I'm the same as you.
I do not eat breakfast and I often get up and ride with nothing but the stores from the past day to get me though.

Bananas will be your best friend, any fruit will. But bananas almost liquefy and are so easy to eat on or off the bike. You can eat all the bananas you want and not get fat man. Natural fruit and natural fructose that is within does not require insulin to be used by the body. That is a key you can focus and count on. 

So you can eat up on bananas the day and night before with no worries and you will love how you feel in the morning when you're out there with the energy you need without having to weight yourself down with food and digestion.

I like the liquid idea, I'm a coconut water in the big 17.5 ounce cans guy myself. As long as it's from Thailand and in those cans I drink it. C2O, Amy and Brians... yum. That and bananas are great and easy to take in whenever.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, 1 cliff bar is what? 240 calories? You'll burn more than that in an hour. You have to eat or you'll bonk. 2-3 hours eat something that gives you about 50g carbs an hour and eat it evry hour. Try to have a little something right before you hop on the bike. Like someone said, fig newtons are good with your coffee if you drink it. You need a little something for energy. Experiment on the bike to see what works for you. Have fun.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

How much weight have you got to lose?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

For those 2-3 hour rides, get up early enough to have a cup of coffee and a light breakfast.
Oatmeal (real oatmeal not the packaged junk with tons of sugar) is good.

If you have a rice cooker you can set it up to have steel cut oats ready when you get up.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

I struggle being able to eat on the bike, be it an energy bar or fig newtons cut into small pieces. I struggle b/c I'm generally riding w/ stronger riders than I, and am thus sucking wind most of the ride trying to keep up w/ them. So I feel like it's difficult to get down solid food while trying to hang on to the pack and breathing so hard. 

I've not yet tried gels, but I should, right?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mckdaddy said:


> I struggle being able to eat on the bike, be it an energy bar or fig newtons cut into small pieces. I struggle b/c I'm generally riding w/ stronger riders than I, and am thus sucking wind most of the ride trying to keep up w/ them. So I feel like it's difficult to get down solid food while trying to hang on to the pack and breathing so hard.
> 
> I've not yet tried gels, but I should, right?


I'm the same, I can't eat on the bike, I'm usually working too hard. Well I can't eat any solid food at all, no matter what it is.

PB&J is semi-solid, that cut in small pieces is sometimes okay, but I just stick to bananas. They can be eaten while sucking wind. Just breath between chews. I did it today. I woke up and drank some of my homemade juice with a bit of beta alanine in it and rode 75 miles. I brought 4 bananas with me and that's all I ate. No bonking and no loss of energy. I ate bananas as soon as I could.

I also had one more thing on me, my homemade gel. I make my own gels, I can't stand any of the commercial ones. I love the stuff I make and keep it in little hammer gel bottle things. I find it essential. Fast acting simple sugars really help on the long climbs and any time things are about to get rough.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

MM's, this is a noob statement by me, but it seems as if peeling a banana during my ride might take some getting used to. I'll certainly give bananas a try during my next ride. 

Does anyone consider it littering to toss the peel onto the side of the road? Is that what most do?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mckdaddy said:


> I struggle being able to eat on the bike, be it an energy bar or fig newtons cut into small pieces. I struggle b/c I'm generally riding w/ stronger riders than I, and am thus sucking wind most of the ride trying to keep up w/ them. So I feel like it's difficult to get down solid food while trying to hang on to the pack and breathing so hard.
> 
> *I've not yet tried gels, but I should, right?*


Try Gummy Bears for a cheap alternative.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mckdaddy said:


> MM's, this is a noob statement by me, but it seems as if peeling a banana during my ride might take some getting used to. I'll certainly give bananas a try during my next ride.
> 
> Does anyone consider it littering to toss the peel onto the side of the road? Is that what most do?


I'm also a rider who does not ride no handed... ever. So I just peel the banana with my teeth and eat it one handed. I can even hold the banana and still shift if I need to but I try to eat them on semi flat or constant gradient areas. 

And yes, I toss the peel. I wait until there is a fairly wild, un-mowed section and toss it in there, or into the woods/trees or whatnot. You'd be surprised how fast they can break down, they can be totally gone in a week sometimes. I wouldn't worry about it and if it lands in proper organic material it's really hard to call that one litter.



woodys737 said:


> Try Gummy Bears for a cheap alternative.


Cliff shot blocks are actually quite good. Very tasty and formulated for this sort of purpose. I find I can eat them but I don't because they are very sticky. I can never escape getting the stickiness on my fingers and therefore hoods/shifters. 

Actual gummy bears will likely not ever get gooey like the shot blocks do, I just wonder how much usable sugars are in there. I might look into this one, sounds rather convenient actually. I have a problem with chewing though, I don't like doing it, so I guess I'd have to test how much I'd have to chew them.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use the Cliff shot gels to avoid chewing. Their Cliff Shot powder is great stuff too, as long as you keep it cold. I never thought of making my own gels, that's a great idea. I'm very curious.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> I use the Cliff shot gels to avoid chewing. Their Cliff Shot powder is great stuff too, as long as you keep it cold. I never thought of making my own gels, that's a great idea. I'm very curious.


Brown rice syrup
Agave necter
Honey
Black strap molasses
Vanilla

I leave it at that. When I make it for others I usually flavor it upon request. I will get the flavor drops at the organic store for fruit or berry flavors or whatever and just add a couple drops to a batch.

Some consider it an acquired taste, it's rather strong. It can sort of burn a bit if you take a big gulp of it and let it sit in your throat because you're working too hard to swallow correctly... Same with any gel though I would imagine. I find the flavor very enjoyable and I like it. I like knowing exactly what is in my little bottle and exactly what it'll do for me. My little hammer gel bottle has about 800 calories of pure simple sugars that only take about 5 or 10 minutes to kick in. Very reliable.

When you crash with a full bottle in the pocket though it sure does make a mess.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Here's a good, and fairly relevant, article. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I like to make a smoothie in the morning. My blender can fit up to 1.5 liters so it's a pretty decent meal. I do 4 bananas, a handful of dates, some strawberries for color, coconut milk, coconut water, 2 or 3 ice cubes. I drink what I can first thing, then throw the leftovers in the fridge. It makes a great post ride drink while you're making some food after your ride.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

BobDobalina said:


> The only time I have to train is first thing, usually around 5:30am. I roll out of bed and onto the bike, basically. This means I'm riding on a fast (even though I may not be going very fast) and for my weekday rides of about an hour that's not a problem. But, I'm now doing longer rides on weekends (2-3 hours) and want to make sure that I'm getting enough fuel in.
> 
> Catch is, I'm also trying to lose some weight, so I don't want to over do it.
> 
> Should I start eating as soon as I hit the bike to get some calories in my system? Any suggestions?


As others have said on the losing some weight portion... it is primarily done in the kitchen. I'm down 10 lbs since the new year by shifting my diet to more vegetarian-based diet (though I still eat meat... especially less beef).

The morning weekend rides? Eat a light breakfast that is easy to digest. For example, start with some oatmeal sweetened with a little honey.... A "heavy" breakfast would mean your body is spending more energy to digest it, taking away from the energy you have available for your ride.

And.. of course... coffee. The original energy drink.

Maybe Beet juice?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm up by 4am, Drink a couple cups of coffee, eat a PBJ at 4:30 another coffee and riding at between 5:30 and 6:00. I don't think it helps weight loss depriving yourself of calories before a ride unless you were pigging out before hand. Having enough fuel in the tank to ride hard is more important than deprivation and a lack luster training session, unless you don't want to improve performance just cut weight.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

For those that struggle to take in food while moving; try eating smaller amounts more often. 

I've always had to be good at eating on the bike because my metabolism is insane. I put away close to 400 calories an hour on long rides. 

Which leads to an important strategy on losing weight while training, eat more on the bike so you don't go nuts post ride.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Also most group rides and races have lulls where the pace lessens, if only for a few minutes. Take the opportunity to eat then. A hint is that if other riders are eating or drinking, you should do it too.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Any particular sports drink? Can I just grab a powerade, gatorade or the like that is sold in c-stores?


I'm doing my first event this Saturday since I began road biking 6-7 weeks ago. It's a 50-miler, so nothing grueling. And there will be 2 rest stops stocked w/ bananas, fig newtons, fruit, etc. along the route, so I should be all good, but am admittedly a bit nervous about how the ride might actually play out. I'm riding solo, but will try to find someone at a pace similar to mine, about 15mph.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

Alfonsina said:


> How much weight have you got to lose?


Just about 5 more pounds. I've already lost 10 over the last 12 months or so. Since losing that 10 I've really dialed up the intensity of my training to get ready for races. 

Did a ~3 hour ride yesterday. Ate a banana before going and ate some Fig Newtons on the road. Also put a little extra dextrose in my water. I definitely felt better than last time, but still ran out of fuel in the last 30 minutes. That means more cookies next time!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mckdaddy said:


> MM's, this is a noob statement by me, but it seems as if peeling a banana during my ride might take some getting used to. I'll certainly give bananas a try during my next ride.
> 
> Does anyone consider it littering to toss the peel onto the side of the road? Is that what most do?





BobDobalina said:


> Just about 5 more pounds. I've already lost 10 over the last 12 months or so. Since losing that 10 I've really dialed up the intensity of my training to get ready for races.
> 
> Did a ~3 hour ride yesterday. Ate a banana before going and ate some Fig Newtons on the road. Also put a little extra dextrose in my water. I definitely felt better than last time, but still ran out of fuel in the last 30 minutes. That means more cookies next time!


try to eat as soon as you leave out or right before if possible. On long rides I will try to take a bunch of bananas and eat them right in the beginning. It's counter intuitive but you will love yourself two hours later when that energy is available to you when you need it most.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Eat a banana right before you leave. With 2 stops grab a little someting at each one. Don't rest to long or it might take awhile to get going. 5 minutes tops then back on the bike. Eat while you are pedaling. With 2 stops you probably won't need to eat when you are out on the road. Good luck. Have fun.Remember to drink. Bring 2 bottles. It's usually a bottle an hour. Depending on your avg. speed and the temperature, maybe 2-3 bottles for that distance should be drunk and a nice cold beer in your cooler at the end for inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

BobDobalina said:


> Just about 5 more pounds. I've already lost 10 over the last 12 months or so. Since losing that 10 I've really dialed up the intensity of my training to get ready for races.
> 
> Did a ~3 hour ride yesterday. Ate a banana before going and ate some Fig Newtons on the road. Also put a little extra dextrose in my water. I definitely felt better than last time, but still ran out of fuel in the last 30 minutes. That means more cookies next time!


If losing weight is a goal, you're probably overdoing it. Fig Newtons are pretty calorie dense. It'd probably be a good idea to train your body to run on stored fat so you don't bonk unless you put in repeated hard efforts. Slice up some apples and take those to snack on past the 2.5hr mark, take water to drink. Most of those long (ish) rides have rest stops. If you're really hurting drink a coke to get you home, if not keep going and force your body to become more efficient at using stored fat during low intensity efforts.

For 2-2.5hr rides, I don't take anything. Just water, usually coffee right before hand. Some of those rides are really intense training rides too. A lot of people over think and over eat while on the bike. Most people never deplete their electrolyte stores to actually need stuff like gatorade and eating Gu's, blocks, cliff bars (especially), and the like will make you fat. Cliff bars have a crazy amount of fast burning calories. If you don't use it right then and there, it gets stored away.

Not trying to throw a wrench into this, but for the short duration you're riding, you don't need nearly as much as you think. Plus, designer calories (Gu, Cliff, Kind Bar etc.) can get expensive!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Not arguing for against, but I'll just point out that agave nectar can be nearly 100% fructose. Take that into consideration if using it in formulating your on-board energy concoctions.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

If your ride is mostly in zone 3 for 2-3 hours, with the focus of burning fat, then all you really need to do is eat a banana with some nuts and raisens pre-ride. Then go start your ride. 

Then on the ride, carry about 200 calories worth of quick absorbing sugar (eg., gels, rice cakes, sugared drinks, etc) for each hour. A gel is worth about 100-120 calories each.

The more you stray from zone 3 and dip into zone 4, the more gel/sugar you'll need for the ride.

Then for post ride, I'd say eat an equivalent of a dinner. If there's ever a time that you can let yourself enjoy some food without feeling guilty, it's immediately post-ride.
Then eat light in the evening.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The research*



Guod said:


> If losing weight is a goal, you're probably overdoing it. Fig Newtons are pretty calorie dense. It'd probably be a good idea to train your body to run on stored fat so you don't bonk unless you put in repeated hard efforts. Slice up some apples and take those to snack on past the 2.5hr mark, take water to drink. Most of those long (ish) rides have rest stops. If you're really hurting drink a coke to get you home, if not keep going and force your body to become more efficient at using stored fat during low intensity efforts.
> 
> For 2-2.5hr rides, I don't take anything. Just water, usually coffee right before hand. Some of those rides are really intense training rides too. A lot of people over think and over eat while on the bike. Most people never deplete their electrolyte stores to actually need stuff like gatorade and eating Gu's, blocks, cliff bars (especially), and the like will make you fat. Cliff bars have a crazy amount of fast burning calories. If you don't use it right then and there, it gets stored away.
> 
> Not trying to throw a wrench into this, but for the short duration you're riding, you don't need nearly as much as you think. Plus, designer calories (Gu, Cliff, Kind Bar etc.) can get expensive!


Not saying this doesn't work for you, but it pretty much disagrees with the current research on the topic.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (May 7, 2013)

Generally agree with what is said here. Personally I prefer an apple or apple sauce to bananas. Bagels don't pack well, but they can be a pretty good on bike for rides first thing in the morning - carbs + high glycemic index. 

If you are trying to lose weight, never ride on an empty stomach. As I understand it, your body hours into famine mode. Performance suffers and you don't burn as many calories.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Mckdaddy said:


> Any particular sports drink? Can I just grab a powerade, gatorade or the like that is sold in c-stores?


If you take 2 bottles and put either sports drink you mentioned in one and water in the other or drink one you pick up at a rest stop that should be all you need for electrolytes plus you will get 120 calories or so depending on size.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Not saying this doesn't work for you, but it pretty much disagrees with the current research on the topic.


I dunno... I've read recent stuff that indicates that it will help push back the point at which you deplete your glycogen stores by increasing the body's dependency on fat metabolism for fuel. Though, that only works to a point. Repeated hard efforts will eventually require some carbohydrate intake. Also, admittedly, the weight loss benefits will vary from person to person.

I suppose my point was that a lot of people over think the eating on the bike thing. You don't need near as much as you think for that 2hr group ride in the afternoon. You've eaten plenty during the day, more than likely. I suppose I should have clarified that the 2-2.5 hr ride with coffee and water only was an evening ride...

Either way, in summation:
Natural foods good, Gu's not so much
Don't over eat in an attempt to avoid bonking, give your body more credit than that


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Mckdaddy said:


> I struggle being able to eat on the bike, be it an energy bar or fig newtons cut into small pieces. I struggle b/c I'm generally riding w/ stronger riders than I, and am thus sucking wind most of the ride trying to keep up w/ them. So I feel like it's difficult to get down solid food while trying to hang on to the pack and breathing so hard.
> 
> I've not yet tried gels, but I should, right?


IMO yes. I've never been able to [edit: enjoyably] complete a 3 hour ride on an empty stomach--there are too many hills 'round here and I'm too fat. My bonking would be epic. I suppose it would be possible to ride at L2 (e.g., really, really easy) for three hours without needing to eat, but I have never done that, and in a spirited group ride I'd say it's impossible.

If you are hammering for three hours trying to keep up, shoot for 300 cals per hour. For 2 hours, you should have something, even if it's just a single gel. Otherwise, your performance will suffer. Then 1 glass of chocolate milk afterwards w/in half hour off the bike--makes a huge difference in recovery. The key is to just keep your meals normal--you don't get to "eat extra" just because you rode your bike for a few hours. That will take the weight off. 

Finally, if you're having trouble with eating on the bike 'cause it's too hard, then either (a) limit chowing to stops, (b) use full-strength gatorade or similar if you can tolerate it; or (c) go to gels. I liked the EFS shots, which are 400 calories in a reusable flask. 

YMMV.


----------



## almecum (Apr 18, 2014)

Its Simple: 1g of carbs per kg of bodyweight per hour when you're out training. Dates work good. Medjool dates 66 calories, 64 from Carbs, also good minerals. Travel well in jersey. 180lbs=81kg so 81g per hour so a date or two every hour and you good. FYI I am 260lbs follow this rule and don't bonk on rides. I don't eat on short training rides, less than an hour. Day before long rides I eat only fruit and veggies. I try to also eat 25-30% of that days calories in the morning after a ride. My rule on weight loss is I didn't put it on overnight so its not going to come off overnight.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Under two hours, banana, big ole cup of coffee and a Hammer gel. Over 2 hours, banana, dates, almonds, gel. Lots of h20, especially if you live in Tucson like I do. 
I always keep $$ in case I end up feeling "bonky" and for some reason didn't bring enough food. If that happens im in trouble because it will end up being a breakfast burrito or something I would not normally eat.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, I've been doing this for several days now and I'd like to share what I'm doing.

To save you from scrolling up, I do not eat breakfast and I recommend taking bananas out on the ride and maybe gel. Eat bananas early and often.

Anyway...

So I've been getting up early, walking the dogs and heading right out for a long ride. Or a long hike as it was today. Simply eating one banana does not cut it and I just can't eat any food in the morning, so I took a page from Harley. I peel up a whole blenders worth of ripe spotted bananas and add water and blend. Makes a delicious and very sugary, yummy banana smoothie thing. I can drink a cup of that in the morning.

So I drink a cup of banana smoothie which is probably like 4 bananas and I roll out. I try to eat a banana every hour on the hour and I'm good. I've been smashing it with no loss of energy or feeling hungry. I've been averaging being out there about 4 hours and no issues.

So blend up them bananas and smash em down


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with Guod, don't over think it. 

From my personal experience, I would just eat a normal breakfast before the ride (assuming the goal is weight loss). I haven't felt like I was bonking on a 2.5 hour ride with ~100 calories carbs before and ~100 calories of complex carbs 30 minutes in. I think the big thing to consider for weight loss is how hard you are working. If you are in the 60-80 range, I don't think you need to do any more than eat breakfast. If you ride harder you may need more. Riding like this you should lose weight pretty quick. 
Bonking, not to be confused with being tired, bonking is extreme fatigue, maybe some headache, nausea, and shakiness. If you do experience this, you need more calories, don't ride as hard, or don't ride as far. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to disagree with a lot of you if part of the goal is losing weight, especially the last five pounds. IMO, if you are riding first thing in the morning, you are not going to get to much by fueling before you ride unless you are riding really hard. Why? I say this because your body has just slept and you have a base line blood sugar level going for you, so by introducing calories, specifically from carbs, you'll be throwing insulin into the mix. If you want to maintain your blood sugar level and keep them low and feel like you must eat, do so with protein and fat. Otherwise skip breakfast and learn to eat on the bike and pay attention to when you are running out of fuel. Three hours is plenty and if you ride for 1.5-2.0 hours before taking calories you'll be burning your previous days fuel. I recommend taking a gel of some sort (experiment and find out what you like) or a bar/fruit/whatever that is carb based. Also, like some others have mentioned, try using a liquid with calories and electrolytes. There are plenty to choose from, of course it won't always pack as much calories but it really makes a difference in the last hour. 
Post ride is when you need to eat to recover and then manage the rest of your calories throughout the day. Gaining fitness and losing weight on the bike is very doable but you need to record calories (I use a fitness app called loseit for food and exercise) and monitor how you feel. You just started riding so your body is most likely not very accustomed to the demands you are placing on your energy systems. It takes awhile for the average rider to get the hang of it as we've all gone too long with out enough nutrition and bonk. If I'm on a longer ride (2.5 hours for me gents) I'll always take food, gel, stinger, bar even if I don't end up eating it. If I start thinking about food while riding I know I've waiting too long and I will eat. 

In the end, you'll have to see what works for you. Track your food and training, how you feel, learn to eat on the bike. As you get stronger and you body becomes accustomed to the demands you will be able to go longer and harder with conditioning.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Lost it is great for calories in but horrible (horrible) for calories out so I am not sure that you are on the same page as maybe the OP who has a tiny amount of weight to lose and seems not to be riding for fitness but more competitively (trying to race). Now I make my children eat breakfast so I know it is more than possible to learn to eat when your inner child say he just doesn't wanna. Just eat something already and go out and ride. It is just not this hard.


----------

